# Excel: Shortcut to remove hyperlink?



## minckster (Sep 5, 2006)

Is there an easy way I can map a keyboard command in Excel 2004 to remove hyperlinks? Now I go to Insert | Hyperlink (or right click or cmd-K) and then click the _button_ "Remove Link." I think the button mucks things up if I wanted to use OSX's Preferences | Keyboard & Mouse | Keyboard Shortcuts.

Alternately, after pressing cmd-K, is there a way to select "Remove Link" using only the keyboard? Tabbing doesn't get me there. Neither does the letter R.

FYI: I found this KB article for disabling automatic hyperlinking altogether, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/323238/  Although Method 3 permanently disables automatic hyperlinking, it also causes an empty workbook to open along with any .xls file I doubleclick. That cure was worse than the disease.


----------



## Caite (Jun 6, 2012)

Very simple to fix. 
Select the Column or row. Go to the Edit Menu>Clear>Hyperlinks. 
No more Hyperlinks! 

Hope this helps.


----------

